# Briggs and Statton carb problem



## Kanuck (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello, Pulled out the old snowblower last night tried to start and no go. It will start and run a while if I pour a little fuel into air intake. I took carb off cleaned it, flushed fuel tank and replaced the diaphram on the carburator still no go. Any other ideas? I should mention it is a Briggs 4 HP with the carb mouted on top of the fuel tank. Thanks for any ideas you might have.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Kanuck, :wave:

Perhaps a moderator will move your post to a better location.....

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f258/

You might get a faster reply and the members who follow that forum are quite knowledgeable.

Best of luck,
SABL


----------



## Kanuck (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks SABL for the link. I am a rookie here and really need to explore this forum more. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## aturner (Dec 9, 2008)

Clogged fuel filter?
This forums page is wild


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

carburetor plugged up.


----------



## kylestheman (Jan 23, 2009)

try to boil the carb that should get it going just boil it in water


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: _"boil the carb"_ * - OOOuuuccchh!!!!!*
By all means - take the bowl off and give the carb a good wash in hot (not boiling) soapy water and then thoroughly rinse with fresh water and blow out all the carb ports and vents and see how you go.

The problem with boiling up a carb is there are plastic parts in there and if you boil them up, they can often distort, and with carb parts - distortion = death to them :4-thatsba


----------



## subasurf (Jan 23, 2009)

Just take the carb apart and give it a clean. Be sure to remember how it goes back together, but just give the pipes and what not a got hard lung full of air to dislodge anything that my be clogging it. I tend to soak mine in turps are metho spirits to give it a solid clean. But before hand, I try and remove all the non-metal components. 

If a clean carby doesn't solve the issue, then the fuel lines may be clogged or cracked, resulting in no suction reaching the fuel in the tank.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the b$s used to have a brass float which had a habit of getting pinholes in it an allowing it to fill up with fuel


----------



## rbragg11 (Jan 25, 2009)

If the carb mounts to the top of the tank then there are probably pick up tubes going down into the tank. Check to see of the tube going to the bottom of the tank isn't stopped and that the short tube going to the reservoir is open. Using a small piece of wire is ideal for cleaning small holes and passages in carbs.


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

Take the carb apart and run a little piece of wire through the jets to make sure they are clear. a piece of wire from a wire brush or wheel works good.

Are you sure it is in tune? air/fuel mixture


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Sorry to be a bit of a PiA here - BUT don't use steel wire to clear carb jets :4-thatsba:4-thatsba- these jets are often brass or plastic and the orifice is very delicate and the orifice end of the jet is very easily damaged.

The best is a plastic tooth pick or something similarly soft but strong - AND NEVER FORCE THE CLEANER INTO THE JET - be gentle


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

> Sorry to be a bit of a PiA here - BUT don't use steel wire to clear carb jets - these jets are often brass or plastic and the orifice is very delicate and the orifice end of the jet is very easily damaged.
> 
> The best is a plastic tooth pick or something similarly soft but strong - AND NEVER FORCE THE CLEANER INTO THE JET - be gentle


Usually brass I ride dirt bikes and that is usually the way we clean jets I don't think you'll hurt a brass jet with a tiny steel wire.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: It's the very outer end of the jet that is at risk when you push something harder than the brass (or whatever the jet is made from) thru the hole. 

Even tiny scratches / burs there, can alter the atomisation of the fuel - so it's easier and safer to use a plastic poker - or if you have brass jets and the muck is really tight - then a piece of copper fuse wire will suffice and can't scratch or distort the jet orifice.


----------



## Kanuck (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks all for your ideas. A little more thorough cleaning of the carb and she now runs okay. Would'nt you know it has'nt snowed since getting it running though. lol Well thanks again, have a good one eh?


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: No probs & pleased to help.

Hope all goes well for you


----------

